

Largest currently living organism is a fungus - nwatson
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=strange-but-true-largest-organism-is-fungus

======
nwatson
There is a fungus "out west that occupies some 2,384 acres (965 hectares) of
soil in Oregon's Blue Mountains."

